# Is there a term for this kind of scale? If so what is it called?



## Manok

When I write in a major key, I actually don't use a typical say D major scale, I actually use A major, and just write like I would if I were in D major except for the two extra sharps. I've done this as long as I can remember but never knew if there was a term for this kind of shifting of scales. Is there? Let me know if this doesn't make sense, and I'll try and post an image or something.


----------



## mikeh375

Bit confusing there Manok, but if you mean you write in Dmajor (with c and f sharp) and sharpen the g too, as opposed to g natural, with your tonic being d, then you are writing in the Lydian mode. Think about playing the white notes from f to f and consider the order of tones and semitones. Now transpose that order to start on D and you will have the key you are writing in - not a key, technically it is a mode. Hope that helps.....

http://mikehewer.com


----------



## Taplow

*A major* would have one extra sharp, not two, surely? So if you're playing a D major scale but with a raised dominant, the result would be Lydian mode (starting on D instead of F).

See: Mode (music)

mikeh375 beat me to it.


----------



## Manok

I'm glad you guys figured out what I was trying to say, even if I didn't entirely get it right. Thanks.


----------

